
Using accumulated snow to inform safer intersection design in NYC - oftenwrong
https://vimeo.com/208614780
======
losteverything
What is the message?

~~~
oftenwrong
Extending the curb would increase safety for pedestrians because it would
decrease turning speeds, improve sight lines by making the incidence angle of
the car and crossing closer to a right-angle, and reduce crossing distance.
Furthermore, the snow serves as an experiment proving that this road space is
not necessary, and that car traffic would not be harmed by its reallocation.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sneckdown](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sneckdown)

